# Bridgestone runflat tyre wanted



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

One of my rear tyres has got a screw in it - all four tyres were put on at the same time and it will be a long time before the others need replacing. I was therefore hoping to just replace the one tyre with a part used one if anyone out there has one they don't need... Thanks!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I had to do that this year and it was a bit of a challenge to just buy 1- So I ended up with 2 fronts. I know he still had the rears at the time so will check if he still has them


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sent you a pm


----------

